# How would I go about making hair like this?



## Hail-Purity (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi everyone! So I'm making my first fursuit head! kemono style.
Its going great so far but im a bit puzzled, my fursona is pretty monochrome with the big eye catcher being her rainbow hair and eyes, because of this i wanted to make a "wig" similar to what ive seen on these other kemono suits










(sorry for the big images)


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 15, 2020)

Definitely love that style! If you ask me, go for it!
(My sona has the same hairstyle but the back of the head)


----------



## Hail-Purity (Jul 15, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Definitely love that style! If you ask me, go for it!
> (My sona has the same hairstyle but the back of the head)


Oh I love the style too im just not sure how it would work!
Like is it just fur made into a wig? is it attached with a magnet or sewn on? its hard to find any info on fursuit hair


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 15, 2020)

Hail-Purity said:


> Oh I love the style too im just not sure how it would work!
> Like is it just fur made into a wig? is it attached with a magnet or sewn on? its hard to find any info on fursuit hair



Since I don't know a single thing on manufacturing fursuits, I can't tell how they're made.. Maybe find some people commissioning or people who recieved their commissions, so that they might let you know at least something? (Which I doubt they will though..)


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jul 16, 2020)

It’s fur that’s part of the head but I could see someone doing wig like ones. There’s a few different methods to making them though the one pictured look patterned out. Can alway google “fursuit hair tuft” which it’s commonly called.


----------



## Hail-Purity (Jul 16, 2020)

Ashwolves5 said:


> It’s fur that’s part of the head but I could see someone doing wig like ones. There’s a few different methods to making them though the one pictured look patterned out. Can alway google “fursuit hair tuft” which it’s commonly called.


thank you! ill try that, id love to try to make it detachable so i can make various colored wigs


----------



## Keefur (Jul 17, 2020)

My friend makes feline fursuits.  He makes manes by cutting triangular tabs of fur with small rectangular bases and layers them like fish scales.  I think that might work for your suit.  I would do it separately and attach it like a wig.  You can always loop some stitches down low to keep it from flipping up.  Use upholstery thread though.  That stuff is impossible to break.


----------



## Hail-Purity (Jul 17, 2020)

Keefur said:


> My friend makes feline fursuits.  He makes manes by cutting triangular tabs of fur with small rectangular bases and layers them like fish scales.  I think that might work for your suit.


thank you!!


----------

